# Savannah Stripers



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Ive seen pic.'s of 'em in the newspaper here, ive seen 'em in the water all around me but WHAT have i got to do to get one of them in my boat? 
I have been going to the flood gates in the savannah river. im using live mullet on corks at 3 to 5ft deep. ive got one on the bottom with a three way swivel and one just floating with a small weight carolina rig style. im even throwing a mirrow top water torpedo plug. 
i am hitting this spot @ the last of low tide and im there when it starts coming back in. There are some deep channels along the flood gate so im looking for the drop offs and fishing around them. there all over the fish finder screen...but they are teasing me. so i must be doing something wrong...
maybe i should not try to target them and theyll find me or what? 
ANYBODY north of savannah river got any hints, pointers? id be greatly appreciative.
not that no one else isnt catching any around here, i hear of it, i just havent gotten to talk to anyone who has or does.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

What size fish are they? Small schoolies or big girls? Are you fishing light lines at night or fishing mid day? I know I have heard of big fish being caught up that way Iv just never been to the area myself. However, answer those above questions and we can get more specific on generic Striper tactics..


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

ledweightII said:


> i am hitting this spot @ the last of low tide and im there when it starts coming back in.


This could be your problem. If your there at basically slack tide you probbaly won't get anything. Stripers are lazy and only feed when the currents running. The stronger, the better for them. Get out there when the current is at its peak and give it another try. Don't give up on em yet, especially if you see em all around you. Its just a matter of time before you get one. Not being real familiar with area its hard to say what to use for bait but if you catch one, cut him open and see what he's eating. 

Ben


----------

